# WILLARD INLET



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Anyone know why the willard inlet is closed to fishing right now.


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes and there are signs that say no fishing march-apirl or something like that.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Walleye spawn.


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

So can you still fish by the boat ramp? What kind of lures do the walleye go for this time of year.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Here you go from the guidebook on Willard inlet being closed:

WILLARD BAY RESERVOIR INLET CHANNEL ? (Box Elder County) (From the buoyed start of the channel near the South Marina boat ramp up the channel to the second set of baffles. This does not include the South Marina proper or the normal boating channel out of the South Marina into the reservoir.) CLOSED March 1 through 6 a.m. on the last Saturday of April.
Possession of gizzard shad, dead or alive, is unlawful.Limit 10 crappie.• Limit 6 walleye, only 1 walleye may be over 24 inches.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

saw someone fishing the north marina channel the other day. was going to fish for some spring time kitties at the south marina and saw its closed till april. hek even the carp would be fun right now. does anyone fish the south marina much? i have a few times its a fun place to build a fire at night and do some fishing. but what about the fish anyone caught anything big besides carp?


----------

